# Vitamin E



## Guest (Mar 1, 1999)

I stopped taking amitriptylene with the doctor's permission because it I was getting sugar cravings with it. I had been on it for 2 years for short-term memory loss. This had allowed me to get into the nonREM (or deep) sleep, during which time the short-term memory is replenished. I had thought I would use Ginko Biloba instead but someone suggested Vitamin E. They said the doctors themselves were using it. I am wondering what dosage I should be on in order to strenghten my short-term memory and not cause other side effects.------------------Kit


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 1999)

Hi, Kit Do you have fibromyalgia? I know some docs prescribe certain antidepressants to help and I believe the one you were on is supposed to be helpful for the sleep deficit part of fibromyalgia. I'm afraid I can't help you about the vitamin E dosage - that's one I haven't heard of - other's have said that Ginko Biloba has helped them. I haven't tried it either. I'm sure there are others here with more experience with supplements! What are your symptoms?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 1999)

Funny that my post was answered by HeyKate. I use my name Kate on another fibro board we are both on but had to use my alter-ego Kit here because that name was taken. My parents nicknamed me Kit when I was born and prefer not to use Kate, which I adopted nearly 25 years ago. Anyway, I do have fibromyalgia and with it a mitral valve prolapse,intercistial cystitis, and a myriad of other ailments. I had to go back on the amitriptylene because not only did it get me into my nonREM sleep (which replenishes short-term memory) but it also managed to interfere with the constant receiving of pain messages. I thought I could go on Vitamin E for the memory loss and give up the other because it causes sugar cravings in me. I couldn't fall asleep without it because everything hurt too much.


----------

